# a bit of medieval history



## hardsciencefanagain (Dec 25, 2015)

whilst perusing the net,i came across this.

Might be useful for /enjoyable to the historically minded among us

https://cdn.preterhuman.net/texts/history/military_history/ELI 028 - Medieval Siege Warfare osprey.pdf


----------



## Tulius Hostilius (Jan 8, 2016)

Although I like Osprey books I always looked to them as more suitable works for Wargamers and renactors than as second sources of historical data, especially because most of us (Osprey readers) tend almost compulsively to look first to the plates (that for earlier timelines are more a possibility than a certain) than to the texts.


----------



## Foxbat (Jan 9, 2016)

There are periods of history that interest me more than others and, for that reason, I quite like Osprey's Essential History series. It's a good and effective way of reading about a particular period before making a judgement on spending cash on more in-depth books on that particular period.


----------

